# Odom



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Would you do this trade to bring the Goods back to NY?

NY trades Kurt Thomas ($5mil) and Crawford ($5mil) to LA for Lamar Odom ($10mil) and 1st round pick (Miami).

Knicks
PG - Marbury
SG - Houston / Penny
SF - Odom / TThomas
PF - Sweets / Odom
C - Nazr

Lakers
PG - Craw / Chucky
SG - Kobe / Craw
SF - Caron / JJones
PF - KThomas / BGrant
C - Mihm / Divac


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i can see whyLA and NY would do it. but Odoms one drug suspension away from being kicked out of the nba. and you know how many drug dealers are in NY?

Id do it though. dont see it happening though. Kobe and Crawford would be a disaster.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I would. We'd still need to address the SG situation but that's doable. We'd still have the TT and PH expiring contracts for trade, and JYD for SF and PF backup.

I like Odom's all round game and versatility. He's like a Walker on steroids, and with a good bball IQ.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah, I don't get this from LA's perspective. Jamal's not a good PG.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

but its funny cause on paper both teams imrpove. Jamal can be a good PG in rudys offense, since kobe always has the ball. If jamal is relegated to being a spot up shooter he can be better then 3 crossover, brick shots he takes now. This makes it kobes team 100%. Odom and kobe dont work cause their games dont compliment eachother. Kurt thomas opens up the paint for kobe and jamal can hit the three better then Odom when he has to dish out.

and for us, it opens the door for sweetney, and gives us another playmaker who almost made the all star team last year.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

There aren't anymore drug dealers in NY than there are in LA.

But I'd find it hard to believe that the best LA would be able to do for Odom is two borderline starters with long contracts.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I couldn't see LA doing that, although it does fill needs if you think they would play Crawford at PG, which would be a disaster.

From NY's standpoint, that would be a nice deal though.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*make amazing comebacks.*



> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Odom and kobe dont work cause their games dont compliment eachother.


i think their games DO compliment each other, but kobe and the garbage coach rudy haven't figured it out yet. let lamar handle the offense for the first half, with kobe cutting and curling for layups and jumpshots, then hand him the reigns in the second half. its the main reason why kobe has no energy for 4th quarter, he is handling the ball too much.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont see how that makes their games compliment eachother. Kobe and odom both like to drive to the bucket, and neither are great three point shooters. since kobe is driving all day, odom isnt reliable to hit those outside shots. blame rudy t all you want, but Odom goes before he does. how is passing to kobe off a curl play complimenting his game in any way? we could sent moochie norris to pass to kobe off curl plays. No matter what, odoms at his best driving to the hoop or in the post, and same for kobe. you cant have two guys like that on the wing and expect it to work. Just look at marbury and crawford. imagine if crawford wasnt as good a 3 point shooter as he is and it would be a disaster. it already is though

thats why horace grant and horry played next to shaq, and not another low post player.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Rudy Tomjanovich is a garbage coach?

I agree. Also, I am a firm believer that Lenny Wilkins is the best coach in NBA history because he has the most wins.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*odom can do it*



> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Rudy Tomjanovich is a garbage coach?
> 
> I agree. Also, I am a firm believer that Lenny Wilkins is the best coach in NBA history because he has the most wins.


i take it back, rudy t is one of the best isolation coaches ever.



> since kobe is driving all day, odom isnt reliable to hit those outside shots.


so have odom drive and kick to kobe, or post him up. the guy can do a lot of things to take the load off of kobe, help him save him strength for the 4th quarter.



> how is passing to kobe off a curl play complimenting his game in any way?


kobe played in the triangle offense for 5 years, i'm sure he could run a simple curl.



> No matter what, odoms at his best driving to the hoop or in the post, and same for kobe.


so put odom in the post for the majority of the first half, and have him create shots for kobe. i'd say kobe played off of shaq pretty well wouldn't you?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> so have odom drive and kick to kobe, or post him up.



How is Odom going to drive and kick it to Kobe when Kobe is the one who has the ball for over 65% of every possession?



> so put odom in the post for the majority of the first half, and have him create shots for kobe. i'd say kobe played off of shaq pretty well wouldn't you?


I would say that Shaq is about THREE TIMES more effective in the post than Odom, and I think most people would agree that I'm not exaggerating. Who is Odom going to back down? This isn't the east. He can't back down Chris Webber or Pau Gasol, much less Garnett or Duncan.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*hm*



> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> How is Odom going to drive and kick it to Kobe when Kobe is the one who has the ball for over 65% of every possession?


by getting the ball out of kobes hands more in the first half. read between the lines son, stop acting slow.




> I would say that Shaq is about THREE TIMES more effective in the post than Odom, and I think most people would agree that I'm not exaggerating.


i meant have players cutting off him in the high post...lots of movement and such.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i can see whyLA and NY would do it. but Odoms one drug suspension away from being kicked out of the nba. and you know how many drug dealers are in NY?


 

This has to be the most ridiculous post ever on bbb.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

your just mad that you think 37 wins is more then 38. get out of here.

and i am right, odom is one drug suspension away and hes not playing up to par with Kobe so shut the **** up


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I think the Lakers could figure out a way to use Crawford. I can tell he likes shooting... That'll give Kobe some rest so that he won't get cold at the end of games like he did against the Heat.

For the Knicks, Odom could be more of a ballhandler while Marbury tries to score more.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Chucky Atkins = Jamal Crawford minus ball-hogging.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Odom doesn't have a lowpost game; he routinely asks for the ball on the block but the first thing he does is turn and face the basket and try to take his less athletic defender off the dribble as if here were at the top of the key. basically he turns post plays into isos, except an iso on the block doesn't work bc it's much easier for help to come and to come in time; that's why, for every impressive driving dunk Odom makes there are a few ungainly hook shots that clank and miss; right now he's a MUCH better version of an Eddie Griffin or a TT, i.e., more realized but still not taking full advantage of his body and skill set. I guess all I'm really trying to say is that I wince watching him bc he could be SO great and is only very good.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Odom was good with Wade, maybe LA needs a more up-tempo open court style?


----------



## NyXpun (Apr 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> your just mad that you think 37 wins is more then 38. get out of here.
> 
> and i am right, odom is one drug suspension away and hes not playing up to par with Kobe so shut the **** up


Considering Odom played In Miami and LA Drug suspension is a non issue 

also that more then 40% of all athletes in all sports do drugs like weed anyway


----------

